
Covid-19 Projection Models (US and State) - chris_f
https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections
======
chris_f
Link to the data:
[https://ihmecovid19storage.blob.core.windows.net/latest/ihme...](https://ihmecovid19storage.blob.core.windows.net/latest/ihme-
covid19.zip)

